# Network Printer



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I have a printer that I want to be able to print from any of my computers

The printer only accepts USB and my router only accepts cat 5.

What are my options?

Thanks


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Plug it into any one of the computers and share it with the network!
Only downside is that computer has to stay on all the time.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Thanks, but not really what I want to do.

Any other options?

I think this is a dead-end road.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

About $50.00 to $100.00 for a print server.

You plug that into the network and the printer into that. Now you don't have to leave any PC on only the print server.

http://www.google.com/products?q=pr...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh yeah .... if your printer is a multifunction machine (print/scan/fax) make sure the print server you buy can handle all those features. Some do, some do not.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> About $50.00 to $100.00 for a print server.
> 
> You plug that into the network and the printer into that. Now you don't have to leave any PC on only the print server.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products?q=pr...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title


 
I knew you would come in handy around here:laughing:

Thank you, sir.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The word "print server" is a little confusing to some people who have not heard the term before, since they might think it's a computer. It's really just an adapter box that adapts a USB or Parallel printer to a network jack. Before you spring for a print server, you might want to go printer shopping. You might find a printer you'd rather have that has an Ethernet jack rather than spend the 100 bucks on a print server to go with your old printer. Just an idea. Most printers "good enough" to be up for consideration for sharing on a network already have a network jack, and a person might guess that a printer with only a USB connection might not be up to the task of serving all the network users.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

walkerj said:


> I have a printer that I want to be able to print from any of my computers
> 
> The printer only accepts USB and my router only accepts cat 5.
> 
> ...


Is this a network printer?


----------

